# L1b VISA and caution on record HELP!!



## besea01 (May 15, 2010)

Hi Everyone

Not sure if anyone is really going to be able to say what I would like to hear but I am looking for a little bit of reassurance if possible. My husband has just recently been given an opportunity to go and work in the US Boston area as a intercompany transferee. Its an opportunity we have wanted for the past 18 years, as we have close family in this area. 

Unfortunately after reading alot of your threads over the past few days I came across the section about delcaring a past criminal record no matter how small or how long ago, which is where my problem starts. My husband received a caution approx 18 years ago for being in possession of a stolen tax disc, it was an absolutley stupid thing to do but at the time we were both very young living in rented accommadation on a very small wage and not really being able to afford to do it properly we thought this was the cheapest and easiest option!!! How wrong were we!!! 

Anyway obviously now we are having to declare this on our application and we are both really stressing out as to whether this is going to be a show stopper. Could anyone please give any advise as to whether they think it might be or if they have had any similar experiences which ended in a positive way. Please help. Thankyou.


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

A caution is not a criminal conviction. Does the application ask for cautions? Or just criminal convictions? If just criminal convictions, you might not even have to include the caution on your application at all. If you're unsure, I think you should consult an immigration lawyer. However, if you do have to declare it (perhaps because it's still in the police database - and after 18 years it might not be), it's such a minor "crime" that happened so long ago that I really doubt that it's going to be an issue.

Here's more information on UK cautions:

Cautions, penalty notices and other alternatives | Home Office

Good luck!


----------



## ethan1066 (May 15, 2010)

yeah ..there is a clause of that you should not be involve in a crime...what matters is how they take it...though it had a long time...


----------

